
This little-known inventor has probably saved your life - pmoriarty
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-australia-49012771
======
ColinWright
Indirectly, yes, but absolutely.

------
nmc
Non-clickbait: "History of the invention of the black box (in-flight
recorder)"

